# Unitronic Audi TTS GTX3071 build thread



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I am back with the FSI engines. Last time I build a DSG car it was a 2008 Audi TT with a GT3082 and made 503whp using Unitronic BT software:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJGHDuXAKks

I drop that project because I started to have a lot of issues with the DSG slipping.

Well now Im back with an Audi TTS and a GTX3071 I am looking to get 500awhp, the setup I am using right now is:

Unitronic Stage 3
Unitronic Stage 3 DSG software (NEW revision with higher pressure on the clutches to prevent slipping issues)
ATP GTX3071 turbo kit
CTS drop in intercooler
CTS throttle pipe
3" full exhaust
EBC Turbosmart Street
Snowperformance meth injection 
OEM intake
OEM injectors!!! (Yeah thats right a custom file using S3 injectors)

I got a ****ty video right now when testing the boost but this weekend I will take a better one:

[email protected] S3 injectors:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2mcodWP6w

Some pics:


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Atascado!!!


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to make a lot more money than I do...


----------



## abacuc (May 10, 2010)

Hi Sergio, glad to see you here again:wave:! At what power level are you?


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually don't like the faux blue on exhaust but holy **** is that exhaust beautiful


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

abacuc said:


> Hi Sergio, glad to see you here again:wave:! At what power level are you?


Should be around 500whp.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

I got another video and since I got Unitronic Stage 3 DSG software slippage was gone!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-igb63NNXs


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

you should just get united motorsports dsg software.... around 600 whp and no slippage at all...


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> you should just get united motorsports dsg software.... around 600 whp and no slippage at all...


Unitronics software is not slipping at all, why would I change it? :screwy:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

im just saying, jeff got it right the first time. I would have a bit more faith in that.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> im just saying, jeff got it right the first time. I would have a bit more faith in that.


I have tried 35psi on this turbo without any slip on OEM clutches that should be +500awhp +450lb/tq.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

I raced a friends GTX3076 Golf RWD conversion:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrXTfqEs3zc


----------



## abacuc (May 10, 2010)

what about LPFP?







PM for you!:wave:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

abacuc said:


> what about lpfp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OEM LPFP

a


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

How does the car feel as far as daily driving? I know it's a gtx but how does it compare to the k04?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

atrociousa3 said:


> How does the car feel as far as daily driving? I know it's a gtx but how does it compare to the k04?


Feels great vey responsive at low rpms.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

This thread is very inspirational and giving me ideas.. Hmmmm


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

So I wanted more power and went for a GTX3576. Lag is not that bad around 500rpms more than the GTX3071 but feels a lot more powerful. So far I just reached the limit of the S3 injectors ran out of fuel at 27psi. Will be going for the RS4s and LPFP to try and max out this turbo. The DSG so far so good no slip at all. 

This is the main reason I went for a bigger turbo I got my ass handed by these 3 cars:

SRT4 590whp
Shadow SRT4 swap 600whp
GT500 2013 700whp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAci8tM-Wo


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

+500 rpm is ALOT of lag btw.......

Unless of course you just want to race and set things up to
go above 4500.

27 psi on a GTX3576 ?? On S3 injectors ?? And no upgraded LPFP ??

Sounds strage...


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> +500 rpm is ALOT of lag btw.......
> 
> Unless of course you just want to race and set things up to
> go above 4500.
> ...


 I have also a meth kit but just one knozzle.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> I have also a meth kit but just one knozzle.


 Oh right i forgot.

Well that limits you a lot too.

With proper tuning you will see the difference between the two turbos is only on
top with the corresponding loss down low.

As with other comparable turbos, the compressor side is the same so what you are getting
is the lower back pressure that lets you run more timing and improves the VE of the
engine...But then again you run W/M so that doesn't really help you much.

For me i'm gonna say it again it was a mistake to go to GT35 size turbo.You could have gone
with a GTX3076 and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Best of both worlds would be a HTA3082R which Sergio has already done.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Best of both worlds would be a HTA3082R which Sergio has already done.


 I don't think it is the best choice for a 2 liter engine, especially one revving to stock levels.

You can have a look at this http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-dy...acing-hta3586-hta3082-hta3076-comparison.html thread where there is a comparison between
HTA turbos on a two liter engine (albeit heavily modified).

You can see how the HTA3082 struggles to keep up in the low/mid revs and only delivers "minimal" gains
over the HTA3076 at 8000 rpm (on an engine that is build to handle it btw).

Here are the numbers:

_This is RPM, then turbo, then TQ/HP

2500 rpm, HTA86, 115/57
*2500 rpm, HTA82, 125/62
2500 rpm, HTA76, 125/62
*
3000 rpm, HTA86, 133/76
*3000 rpm, HTA82, 144/82
3000 rpm, HTA76, 153/87*

3500 rpm, HTA86, 181/120
*3500 rpm, HTA82, 207/138
3500 rpm, HTA76, 233/155*

4000 rpm, HTA86, 281/214
*4000 rpm, HTA82, 342/260
4000 rpm, HTA76, 414/315*

4500 rpm, HTA86, 456/390
*4500 rpm, HTA82, 482/410
4500 rpm, HTA76, 520/440*

5000 rpm, HTA86, 540/510
*5000 rpm, HTA82, 516/486
5000 rpm, HTA76, 529/499
*
5500 rpm, HTA86, 546/567
*5500 rpm, HTA82, 513/532
5500 rpm, HTA76, 522/542*

8000 rpm, HTA86, 458/679
*8000 rpm, HTA82, 389/579
8000 rpm, HTA76, 378/563

*_And here's the verdict of that match up:

_"In my opinion, based on what I am seeing the *HTA3076 is a better match than the HTA3082, the low/mid range is great and the power up top is minimal that is being lost.* Both turbos carry enough power all the way past 8,000 rpm that you could run the cars that high if need be and benefit. Shift points wouldn't need to be past about 7,000 rpm for the car to ET well but in 4th to cross the traps letting the engine rev would benefit it. " 

_


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

I did some research before going GTX3576 but couldnt find a reason to go with the GTX3076 after looking at this info:

http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-dyno-tuning-results/602163-gtx-showdown-gtx3076r-vs-gtx3576r.html


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> I don't think it is the best choice for a 2 liter engine, especially one revving to stock levels.
> 
> You can have a look at this http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-dy...acing-hta3586-hta3082-hta3076-comparison.html thread where there is a comparison between
> HTA turbos on a two liter engine (albeit heavily modified).
> ...


 That is good info but the faster car is stil the one with the biggest turbo.

At a 1/4 drag strip I launch at 5500rpms and in every gear shift rpms only fall to 6000rpms having redline at 7100rpms so I will be making more power in all gears. Of course a smaller turbo is going to be better for daily driving but I am willing to make the sacrifice.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> I don't think it is the best choice for a 2 liter engine, especially one revving to stock levels.
> 
> You can have a look at this http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-dy...acing-hta3586-hta3082-hta3076-comparison.html thread where there is a comparison between
> HTA turbos on a two liter engine (albeit heavily modified).
> ...


 As always, you disseminate skewed data as scientific law. It looks like the engine that was used is a 4G63 from the looks of the link you provided. First, the 4G63 are two completely different two liters. In fact, neither are true two liters. The 4g63 is a 1997cc engine and the bpy is a 1984cc. Secondly, the 4G63 is closer to being a square engine than the BPY. Making the FSI a "power stroke" engine. This coupled with the direct injections is what always brings me back to my BELIEFS, these cars need to be built as diesels, not traditional gas power plants. We should expect to make lost of our power between 4.5k to 7.5K. Anything higher would be silly. 

3082 and 3576 are both great matches for the BPY engines.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> As always, you disseminate skewed data as scientific law. It looks like the engine that was used is a 4G63 from the looks of the link you provided. First, the 4G63 are two completely different two liters. In fact, neither are true two liters. The 4g63 is a 1997cc engine and the bpy is a 1984cc. Secondly, the 4G63 is closer to being a square engine than the BPY. Making the FSI a "power stroke" engine. This coupled with the direct injections is what always brings me back to my BELIEFS, these cars need to be built as diesels, not traditional gas power plants. We should expect to make lost of our power between 4.5k to 7.5K. Anything higher would be silly.
> 
> 3082 and 3576 are both great matches for the BPY engines.


 You don't even HAVE any data, and yet we should take YOUR view as "scientific law" ? 

Your "issue" is the 13cc of engine volume and the engine configuration ? LOL
I didn't compare a 3.2 V6 engine to the TFSI.... :banghead:

Also I didn't compare the two engines...I (well not even i) compared the two TURBOS and used
data from a DYNO.If you feel that data is inaccurate against your...BELIEFS then send an email to the
thread starter on that forum and tell him to get his facts straight.

You can state whatever you want, but if you don't have any hard data to contradict
what has been posted by someone that has (and that means the evo owner not me) then
just accept what is posted UNTIL YOU DO FIND ANY DATA.Simple as that.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

GolfRS, Touché. Do you think tuning may have an influence on the outcome of those evo numbers?:facepalm: 

OP, please post the dyno of your old HTA 3082 and your new setup for comparison. GolfRS seems to believe that dynos are sientific evidence of how well a turbo matches an engine. If I remember correctly you were in the 500whp and 500wtq range. 




GolfRS said:


> You don't even HAVE any data, and yet we should take YOUR view as "scientific law" ?
> 
> Your "issue" is the 13cc of engine volume and the engine configuration ? LOL
> I didn't compare a 3.2 V6 engine to the TFSI.... :banghead:
> ...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> GolfRS, Touché. Do you think tuning may have an influence on the outcome of those evo numbers?:facepalm:
> 
> OP, please post the dyno of your old HTA 3082 and your new setup for comparison. GolfRS seems to believe that dynos are sientific evidence of how well a turbo matches an engine. If I remember correctly you were in the 500whp and 500wtq range.


 The HTA 3082 turbo is as much of a mismatched turbo as the GT2876 once was.

The GT30 turbine cannot "support" the 82 compressor flow and the 76 compressor is a better
match for it.

On the other hand a too large turbine isn't the best thing either.The turbo needs to be matched to the engine, and no amount of "tuning" can replace engine volume and flow.

Compressor size is equally important to turbine size, but the relationship between the two
influences and is in turn influenced by the engine it is on.But let's not get into specifics.
Those that known understand the above.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude, the 3576 is a very good turbo, I have one and love it!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> The HTA 3082 turbo is as much of a mismatched turbo as the GT2876 once was.
> 
> The GT30 turbine cannot "support" the 82 compressor flow and the 76 compressor is a better
> match for it.
> ...


 Do some more reading because you'll see that the 30r is a mismatch for the gtx76 comp wheel which was the whole reason for the release of the 3576

You'll also see that spool is the same on the gtx3076 and 3576.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

still running Unitronic 2+ map??
edit nvm saw u updated to stage 3. post more in car vids! sound is amazing


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

A launch at 25psi spinning the tires:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIpC96-0vP4


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

wow i wonder is its spinning all 4? would be fun to try drifting!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

arm1tage said:


> wow i wonder is its spinning all 4? would be fun to try drifting!


Test was done with the ECO mode on the Haldex controller, most of the power is at the front wheels.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Gets up and goes, I like


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

HEP manifold arrived will be installing it with a direct port meth system:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3Performance said:


> This thread is very inspirational and giving me ideas.. Hmmmm


Want to sell your F23T setup?


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

How do you like the car? I might be trading in my stage 3 mk6 gti for one of these. It is a 2012 tts prestige. But I have been reading mixed reviews of it, price>performance. Is it worth the money?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Got a rematch with the SRT4:

http://youtu.be/sQ7vrHuH6wI

For the record SRT4 makes 500whp on a dynojet and 590whp on a Dynapack.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking nice.

Can you give a bit of info comparing the two turbos as far as lag and how the
power feels ?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Looking nice.
> 
> Can you give a bit of info comparing the two turbos as far as lag and how the
> power feels ?


 Talking about drivability/power nothing beats the GTX3071, the GTX3576 has about 400-500rpms more of lag but you will have more top end power and since my car is DSG oonce the turbo spools ou wont feel lag between shifts.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Talking about drivability/power nothing beats the GTX3071, the GTX3576 has about 400-500rpms more of lag but you will have more top end power and since my car is DSG oonce the turbo spools ou wont feel lag between shifts.


 Did you have any software adjustment moving up to the GT35 ?

The difference between the 2 turbos is not only in the compressor but also to the turbine
and that would definitely need software tweaking to reduce lag and get more out of the
turbo.

So will you be keeping that setup or move "down" to a GTX3076 to regain some spool ?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Did you have any software adjustment moving up to the GT35 ?
> 
> The difference between the 2 turbos is not only in the compressor but also to the turbine
> and that would definitely need software tweaking to reduce lag and get more out of the
> ...


 I am using off the shelf Unitronic Stage 3 software, dont mind the extra lag I will be keeping this turbo. 

Looking for a fully built head do you know anyone that offers it?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> I am using off the shelf Unitronic Stage 3 software, dont mind the extra lag I will be keeping this turbo.
> 
> Looking for a fully built head do you know anyone that offers it?


 I have a fully build head but i didn't "buy" it, i built it.

I know APR offers one but (as usual) it costs an arm and a leg....

Look around for the APR head build thread.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

are you going to run the stock Throttle body??


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

A3Performance said:


> are you going to run the stock Throttle body??


 I am running the stock one, is there an upgrade available?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> I have a fully build head but i didn't "buy" it, i built it.
> 
> I know APR offers one but (as usual) it costs an arm and a leg....
> 
> Look around for the APR head build thread.


 What about just cams? I looked at some stage 3 cat cams in the classifieds forum, can I run them with the stock springs? What would I need to run those cams?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> What about just cams? I looked at some stage 3 cat cams in the classifieds forum, can I run them with the stock springs? What would I need to run those cams?


 You already have the "upgraded" factory cams (meaning the S3 ones).

Aftermarket cams only come in two flavors, one is the Schrick upgrade and the the other are
the cat cams that people have had issues with, and not to many have them installed (if any).

The Schricks have increased lift and duration, and can be run with stock springs (Schrick only
requires fresh new lifters for the install), as for the Cat cams i cannot say cause they come in
many flavors so you'd have to ask them.

What i would advise you though is to be very careful with the Cat cams, cause there have been
grinding issues with early parts and also the fact our engine are VVT and i have come to the
conclusion software plays a role in how a cam "behaves" in the engine.Some have gone far enough as
to suggest VVT should be disabled, but then you go into a whole different territory were you
cut back on factory features just to use a set of cams instead of using software to take advantage of timing.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Whats next?

I want to gain some extra HP but cant find what should be the next mod for my car. Considered cams but Schrick are crazy expensive and I dont trust on CAT cams since they had a lot of issues. The mod list on my car:

ATP turbo kit [email protected]
Unitronic Stage 3 ECU
Unitronic Stage 3 DSG
CTS drop in intercooler
3" cutout
3" exhaust
Haldex controller
HEP intake manifold
Direct port meth system
Turbosmart EBC
APR HPFP


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Whats next?
> 
> I want to gain some extra HP but cant find what should be the next mod for my car. Considered cams but Schrick are crazy expensive and I dont trust on CAT cams since they had a lot of issues. The mod list on my car:
> 
> ...


 If you don't want to spend the money on Schricks, then just do a head port and install springs and fillers.That should give you some (according to APR alot) of power and you won't have revving issues up to 8500 (or so they say).

Of course porting isn't cheap, but there is nothing more you can do short of getting a
BIGGER turbo, something in the GTX3582 area (not worth it going bigger in the turbine side).

Btw, what exactly is a 3'' cutout ? Do you have a bypass ? Cause i would suggest a larger
DP also, but if you have an open exhaust already that's of no use.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> If you don't want to spend the money on Schricks, then just do a head port and install springs and fillers.That should give you some (according to APR alot) of power and you won't have revving issues up to 8500 (or so they say).
> 
> Of course porting isn't cheap, but there is nothing more you can do short of getting a
> BIGGER turbo, something in the GTX3582 area (not worth it going bigger in the turbine side).
> ...


 Yeah a cutout is going open exhaust. I will look at the port and polish work for my head.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

did uni retune it after you bolted the new intake manifold on?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Serrari said:


> I am running the stock one, is there an upgrade available?


 There is but nobody wants to share the part #


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

the TB info thread, not sure if you guys have seen it. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4690902-TECH-TEST-1-OF-3-Throttle-Body-Sizing


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Just ordered CAT cams Stage 1 from 034motorsports and an adjustable cam gear, let see how they work. Any comments?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Bad move IMO.

Just be careful you don't f*ck up your head.

You should have listened to my advice.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> You should have listened to my advice.


 Only problem with this is that if everyone listened to your advice we'd all have the exact same build and no one would be trying to push the limits of this platform. In turn, companies would completely abandon it and the aftermarket seen would suck more then it already does.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

07wolfsburg said:


> Only problem with this is that if everyone listened to your advice we'd all have the exact same build and no one would be trying to push the limits of this platform. In turn, companies would completely abandon it and the aftermarket seen would suck more then it already does.


 My advice is not based on performance data (i don't even KNOW of anyone that has installed these cams and has shown any gains), but based on the failures cause by a)badly timed cams from the manufacturer and b) on badly timed cams during installation.

So once again the issue is not if he will or will not gain something, but if he will
suffer an engine failure by a part that needs ALOT of attention to VERIFY and install
properly, and THEN to see if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> My advice is not based on performance data (i don't even KNOW of anyone that has installed these cams and has shown any gains), but based on the failures cause by a)badly timed cams from the manufacturer and b) on badly timed cams during installation.
> 
> So once again the issue is not if he will or will not gain something, but if he will
> suffer an engine failure by a part that needs ALOT of attention to VERIFY and install
> properly, and THEN to see if it's worth the hassle.


 Going to be very careful when installing the cams, any advice?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Going to be very careful when installing the cams, any advice?


 Unfortunately for me you picked the "worse" of the 3 (well in your case 2) cam possibilities, which
has a bad history of bad manufacturing to go along with the unknown specs,install issues,performance
etc etc....

The reason i dropped out of the "aftermarket cam" play was the fact i destroyed my cyl head not once
but twice, and the reason was bad install by the tech but also failing to take into consideration
factors that have not yet come up in forums like software related VVT settings that might not
go well with an aftermarket cam.To put it more plainly, you have to be sure your software won't
be responsible for messing up your engine, since it was made for OEM cams and not aftermarket ones...

Some had gone as far as to say the VVT should be disabled, but seems retarded to me
to terminate cam advance so that you can install aftermarket cams and gain the same HP.
That was another reason i stayed with OEM cams.I would now not recommend to anyone
to install cams other than the S3 ones (as a possible upgrade) simply because the are
plug and play and don't contradict software.

As for tips, i really don't know where to begin, and giving you advice about cams is really
not the best thing to do, ESPECIALLY if you want your tech to be careful which means he
doesn't know to begin with....

Just be VERY careful you don't mess up your valves.That's the only "tip" i can give you
and believe me it's not cause i don't want to help.It's cause I DO.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CLestat said:


> Atascado!!!


 +1... ¡Y pensé que te había tragado la tierra!... ¡Jajajaja! 

Pretty awesome build man! That exhaust system it's a masterpiece! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Suscribed to this thread! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Serrari said:


> HEP manifold arrived will be installing it with a direct port meth system:


 Hi man, 

Didn't you like any of the HEP Intake Manifold's with multi/port meth injection system?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Tmsracing37 said:


> did uni retune it after you bolted the new intake manifold on?


 +1, Any cold starts?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Serrari said:


> Got a rematch with the SRT4:
> 
> http://youtu.be/sQ7vrHuH6wI
> 
> For the record SRT4 makes 500whp on a dynojet and 590whp on a Dynapack.


 Dodge... Time to eat some dust! LOL


----------



## jensen.axel (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, I have a stage 3+ APR build (with head porting) and I'm at about 450whp, I'm looking for more power. I'm getting some clutch slip in 5th gear when it shifts from 4th to 5th, and I'm running the HPA dsg flash. 

I'm trying to figure out if I should get the SSP Clutch packs or HPA, and thats how i found this thread, or if I should just try a different tune first.

I can't find any kits on the unitronic site for what you have, especially the stage 3 software and the dsg tune, is that something you did with them privately? 

I'm a little confused on your setup, your running Meth, but your running the stage 3 unitronic file, does that tune for the meth? or are you running 93 octane, and running the 100 octane file, and the meth gives you enough boost to use the 100octane tune?

Do you have a link to the turbo kit you have? I know you have the gtx3576, but what did you do for the manifold? just looking through the pics, and i didnt see any exhaust manifold. 

APR's tune doesnt use the stock injectors like you have, so I was wondering what the process is like with United in order to do anything custom with the files.

Awesome build man.

PS. do you still have your 3076? wanna sell it?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Stock engine (internals) ?


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

How's the car running? Any plans for head work?


----------

